# Very fine mesh



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi guys,

Was wondering if anyone can recommend some places to get very very fine mesh? 

I took a look at some fibreglass mesh on ebay, but it was in rolls 50m long, and i will need at max 2m, so it seems a waste to pay the £40 and only use 1/25 of it.

Karl


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

i bought a reptile mesh from ebay, its a material mesh.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Most curtain shops sell net curtain offcuts quite cheap


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Is it for your roaches Karl?
I got mine off ebay, pay by the metre (altho I ordered a metre and got about 1.5 metre) Its only £4.40 per metre inc p+p
Insect/fly screen mesh available by the metre (BLACK) on eBay (end time 11-Nov-09 21:39:53 GMT)


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Its for the roaches, and possibly for some crickets.

Karl


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I wouldnt use that for crickets, I got some and they eat their way through by the next day.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

on ebay theres a company/shop called the mesh company.they do it in a4 sizes for about a fiver


----------

